# Just how bad is it to drink while smoking?



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

I've seen it mentioned in every health risk thread that's popped up around here that it's far more hazardous to consume alcohol with your cigar. But just how bad? I got this big bottle of Portuguese table wine and a lot of writing to do. Only thing that's missing is a cigar. Am I guaranteed to get the cancer if I indulge in both vices at the same time?


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Two wrongs make a Right,  Live it up and then Read " edisonbird
signature " and drink the whole bottle and smoke a couple of cigars and enjoy life.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I would suggest removing the cigar from your mouth prior to attempting to take a sip of your drink. Other than that, I believe most of the alarm on drinking and smoking cigars is BS that comes from the same nanny-no-no's that don't you to have fun so that you can be as miserable as they are.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Open up the Mateus Rose and light your cigar, and f*** what some tight ass says about what is healthy. When the establishment starts taxing Ronald McDonald like they do cigars, then I'll listen, a little at least...


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Smoking is bad for you. Drinking is bad for you. Eating the wrong types of food are bad for you. Working in many industries are bad for you. Don't do any of that stuff and when your seventy years old lying in a hostpital bed, dying of nothing, think of all the good cigars, pleasant drinks, and tasty foods you missed out on. I smoke cigars daily and drink occasionally, but if I drinking I have a cigar with it. I done this for 15 or more years. What I do notice is that smoking good cigars is smoking in moderation not like cigarettes where most smokers go 20 to 30 a day. If you drink the same way. Savor it and keep it under control, I doubt the health risk is out of the ordinary.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I think It's because(so they say) you can get drowsy drinking, drop your lit cigar/cigarette...and set the house on fire. I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I believe it is because a lot of people smoke while they drink. My wife is like that. Never touches cigarettes, but when out for a drink, loves to light up.

They find out that there are strong correlations between vices.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

steve12553 said:


> Smoking is bad for you. Drinking is bad for you. Eating the wrong types of food are bad for you. Working in many industries are bad for you. Don't do any of that stuff and when your seventy years old lying in a hostpital bed, dying of nothing, think of all the good cigars, pleasant drinks, and tasty foods you missed out on. I smoke cigars daily and drink occasionally, but if I drinking I have a cigar with it. I done this for 15 or more years. What I do notice is that smoking good cigars is smoking in moderation not like cigarettes where most smokers go 20 to 30 a day. If you drink the same way. Savor it and keep it under control, I doubt the health risk is out of the ordinary.


 :tpd: Nobody gets out there life alive. The healthiest person in the world is going to die. If you enjoy a drink with your cigar go for it. Don't worry about what other people say. We got to many people worrying about what everybody else is doing.


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

Are you guys trying to say that smoking and drinking is bad for you?
C'mon now... basic math:
If:al+:w = 

Then all the enemies of tobacco & alcohol = :BS


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

For a more scientific view of this subject, check out:
http://cigargroup.com/faq/health/

Haven't read it in awhile, but as I recall it showed that certain kinds of cancer had an increased risk if you smoked and drank together.

PaulMac


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

5thDan said:


> :tpd: Nobody gets out there life alive. The healthiest person in the world is going to die. If you enjoy a drink with your cigar go for it. Don't worry about what other people say. We got to many people worrying about what everybody else is doing.


Face it. Birth is a terminal illness.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

5thDan said:


> Nobody gets out there life alive. The healthiest person in the world is going to die. If you enjoy a drink with your cigar go for it. Don't worry about what other people say. We got to many people worrying about what everybody else is doing.


Agree 100%. You're probably more likely to die of the stress that you're going to induce worrying about whether some damn thing is giving you cancer or not!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

i agree.... dont sweat it. a good cigar can make a warm beer cold again


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

A nurse friend of mine told me:

Smokers (cigar, pipe, and cigarette smokers) may be at higher risk for mouth cancer when drinking concurrently because the alcohol and the tars and chemicals in smoke pool together in the saliva, and the combination is more corrosive when together than alone.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

JohnnyCashFan said:


> A nurse friend of mine told me:
> 
> Smokers (cigar, pipe, and cigarette smokers) may be at higher risk for mouth cancer when drinking concurrently because the alcohol and the tars and chemicals in smoke pool together in the saliva, and the combination is more corrosive when together than alone.


I am weird. I don't like to drink and I like cigars. I have a carbonated drink with my cigar and am pleased as can be. I hope the carbonated water in a coke isn't worse than the booze because I do like my soda pop.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I almost always drink while smoking...how can one not? I say go for it!!... we all have to die somehow! :gn :al :w :z


----------



## Twowheels (Sep 12, 2005)

I really believe that medical science will prove (if it hasn't already) that worry and stress are worse for a human being than non-inhaled cigar tobacco. And a good cigar melts away my worries, and I can feel my stress levels dropping.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> I've seen it mentioned in every health risk thread that's popped up around here that it's far more hazardous to consume alcohol with your cigar. But just how bad? I got this big bottle of Portuguese table wine and a lot of writing to do. Only thing that's missing is a cigar. Am I guaranteed to get the cancer if I indulge in both vices at the same time?


As I learned these past 2 weeks. Life is too short bro. Fire one up and drink away. You only get one life. Might as well enjoy what you have, while you can.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Get busy livin'.....

.....or get busy dyin'.

You pick.


----------

